# Word of the day



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Catch ut while it's up - the word of the day for Tuesday is

* obfuscate*

It's a great word, courtesy of my online mate:

http://dictionary.reference.com/wordoftheday/

Gerald


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi gerald ,nice word but i find it obscure and difficult to understand, you are confusing and bewildering me, perhaps if you were to darken or render indistinct the text I would not appear so dim :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No its gone - its now tomorrow - see how parochial the US is they define what day it is by local time not like us who use good old GMT (or UTC) :lol:

Frank


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Obfuscate... hmm I thought it was
ironic that O2 are the sponsors of the Dictionary.com word of the day link.


Have you ever tried to make a comparison between the call costs / pricing systems between two telephone companies?

An exercise in obfuscation, I would suggest

Drifter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LPDrifter said:


> Have you ever tried to make a comparison between the call costs / pricing systems between two telephone companies?
> 
> An exercise in obfuscation, I would suggest


Nice! Good spot!

And good one, Geo.

Today:
agrestic \uh-GRES-tik\, adjective:
Pertaining to fields or the country; rural; rustic.

Never 'eard of it :? I think Dictionary.com is obfuscating.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll give it one more chance to use a word that it hasn't just made up in a random letter generator :roll: 

Thursday's word was: 

congeries \KON-juh-reez\, noun:
A collection; an aggregation.

Damned stupid word. Come on then, let's see Friday's effort.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

How about we have our own word of the day. First one on in the morning - that'll be me then- picks a word. We award praise for best alternative definitions.

This will either catch on like 'The last member to post here is the best ever MHF'S member' or will be dead as a dodo by 9am.

Ok as its my ball my word for the day is:

*mirepoix*: sauteed diced vegatables

Regards Frank


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Norway's Eurovision score?

Gerald


----------

